# Looking to buy...



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

Looking at getting a boat for use on the Chesapeake in MD between the bay bridge and point lookout and I have a couple of q's I'm hoping you all can help me with.

1. I was lookig at a used Trophy 2002 - looked to be in pretty good shape (hull wise) with a 120 HP mercury force outboard. Is that under powered? Seems like the Trophy's - new and used - around this size - come with 120-135 HP motors. 

2. My fishing preference is light tackle casting for rock. I'm not even sure light tackle casting is effective in that section of water - seems like most people troll - but that's for another post. My question is since light tackle casting is my preference - would I be better off buying a center console over a walkaround - or does it matter? And, do you need as much power on a CC since (I assume) it weighs less than a WA which has a cabin?

Thanks for the help - and for any other suggestions you all might have.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

most freshwater guys look for a motor to be at least 80% of the USCG rating for the boat. take a look at the rating plate to see the max HP. only you can decide if you are underpowered. 

my boat (for freshwater) is rated for 45 hp so by this rule it should have 36 hp or more, it has a 30 on it. is it underpowered?? well it is a bit slow to get onto plane when fishing with more than two on board, but it still runs plenty fast enough for me and running any faster would only be uncomfortable and wet, so ????

the benefits of maxing out the HP: faster onto plane, you can cruise at a good speed with less fuel used, faster at WOT if you need to get back fast. 

good luck, boat shopping is fun if you are patient. 
jerry


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

I hadn't heard that rule - that's good to know - I have a 18 ft Bass Tracker with a 120 HP Mercruiser Jet so now I'm curious to do the math. Wonder if the same rule applies to saltwater?


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

remember that a lot of the freshwater guys think that if they run less than 45 mph to their spot the fish won't bite  

i read a midwest fishing board where someone who posts about buying a boat with a 125 rated for a 150 will get flamed! i would think that for saltwater my highest priority would be hull designed for the purpose intended. second would be engine reliability, max hp would be at least third on my list. i don't mind coming back slower, but i DO want to come back  

also, in freshwater, other than a few BIG lakes(michigan, erie, LOW, etc.), you rarely have much of a swell. so running down the lake i live on for example at full throttle is no big deal. in the ocean try running anything at full throttle uphill in a 5-6 foot swell...... 

according to "the rules" i run underpowered, but the fish have not complained to me yet, must be my rugged good looks  

Good luck,
jerry


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks man - this has been helpful


----------

